# Antisocial cornsnake



## Peccadillo (Apr 11, 2009)

First let me mention how hard it is for me to ask for help. *inhale... exhale...* Okay. I seriously need advice. 

Here's the backstory. I've been working at a zoo internship for 2 years and am pretty good at handling snakes - even a bull snake with brain problems that sometimes bites himself. So - genius me - concluded that for my next pet I should get a small snake [0.0.1, but I'll call her a Her simply because Her name is Martha]

The thing is... I'm terrible at getting snakes used to me. Especially tiny snakes. I was ignorant of this when I bought Martha, and went home thinking she'd be a happy little reptile. Guh, no one told me I'd have to go crazy like an Australian to get her to like me. And I've learned since that tiny snakes are harder to handle than big snakes. I should have gotten a big boa.

I got Martha at a pet store and she* hates* being *handled*. She'll let me pet her - albeit warily - but in the past whenever I've had to move her to clean her cage and whatnot, she would be inside her clay pot and I'd simply move that into a new container. Easy - until she grew, and how she hangs out of the container and won't let me lift it without biting/trying to escape. 

I have a new cage for her that's better for arboreal snakes, and better for me and my shortness [front doors!! "what luxury", says I, the short girl] The problem: unlike the past, she won't let me lift her jar without freaking out. 

I've never been bitten, by her or any other snake, but what gets me scared about her freak outs is the thought of her running away and me - for some reason - not able to catch her.

Any advice? I know I messed up, but should I just - ah - 'man up' so to speak. 
Oh, and Martha: Albino Corn snake 0.0.3. 1.5 years, maybe younger. And I've never neglected to feed her, clean up after her, or give her fresh water. *sigh* She's cute, but she does not like me.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Small snakes are difficult to handle, because when they're young they're just so scared all they want to do is run is away. Most young corn snakes are exactly the same as yours, the trick is not to let it deter you and handle anyway. Yes at first when you pick them up they will flail wildly, but they usually calm after a while and are perfectly fine.

My two youngest are approx 6 month, and still run for the hills when I first grap them, but as soon as they're out they calm almost immediately, as they are now getting used to the fact that i'm not there to hurt them.

You may have a little more difficulty as it's often easier to calm corns the younger they are, and I get the impression that as you feels your snake doesn't like you, handling has been avoided where possible. Unfortunately the only way around it is to use the same method, it may just take a little longer.

Good luck and keep at it!


----------



## beaner (Dec 10, 2007)

As with the first reply, get her out and let her thrash a bit, she'll soon realise you're not there to harm her, and once they are out and comfortable, they generally love coming out! Cornsnakes are quick, mine jumps everytime I get him from his tank but once he's out he loves curling around my hands, whereas my royal doesn't even flinch when I touch him. Goes to show that their temperaments can vary massively. 
I don't know what to suggest with the biting, if you can only get her out at the risk of getting a nip, i'd say let her get on with it, it doesn't hurt a great deal, it's more the shock that gets you!


----------



## Peccadillo (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks!!! 

I'm just really not used to having to practically fight my pet to get my pet to like me - it's an oxymoron in my mind. But I'll just have to get over it and do it anyway. 

Just one more question: I have gloves that are clean, should I use them or just my hand?


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

If it makes you feel more comfortable wearing gloves then yes use them. Alot of people would say no, but I find the snake calms quicker when handled by someone with confidence, lots of attempts to get them out and then letting go, going in again, giving up etc only promotes the behaviour as each time they are finding it results in them not being removed from the viv. If gloves help give you confidence to go straight in and take the snake out without hesitation then try it, only I would recommend taking them off once the snake is calm, and aiming to eventually not need them at all.


----------



## Keitarock (Apr 10, 2009)

I felt like this with my Corn... I was like wtf why is he so scared.. but you are a massive potential predator in their minds.

The simplest piece of advice (and most effective imo) Ive been given is to use the same brand handwash/soap before going in the viv. My wee guy used to bolt away anytime I went in, but not so much now. He's still pretty much a baby tho so gotta expect some fear, but like others have said, soon as I have him out he's absolutely fine, and doesnt wanna go back in


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

IMHO, if the snake is in it's hide you should leave it alone.

Snakes, and every other animal, need security and they need a sanctuary. With my snakes, hides are a sanctuary and they know that if they are in them, I will never get them out of them. I have even put floors on the bottom of the hides so that if the snake is in a hide at cleaning out time, I can pick the hide up with the snake in it and put it in another container while I clean out the viv.

My snakes only get handled on their terms, not mine... but I am not one for over handling them anyway as I believe that they do not enjoy it. But when I do, I wait until they are out and about. Basically, if the snake bolts for its hide, I leave it be but more often than not, they will just let me pick them up.

Snakes are antisocial by nature. They are predominantly solitary, reclusive, shy and nervous, especially juvenile rat snakes that think everything is out to eat them.

Oh, and if she is too big to fit in her current hide/container... Get a bigger one


----------



## Peccadillo (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the advice.: victory:

I'll certainly go shopping for a bigger hide - something ceramic again I'm thinking. So, I'll wait until she's out of her hide [usually early evening], then with gloves on and clean hands, I'll just go for her. And while I'm certainly not expecting cuddles or kisses, hopefully one day she'll decide that my presence isn't too terribly bad. 

But right now, I have a new home for her nearly finished furnishing, and she - and I - are just going to have to deal with it. 

Thanks again!


----------

